

JavaScript grid editor: I want to be Excel. Updated  - alake
http://roberto.open-lab.com/2010/01/18/javascript-grid-editor-i-want-to-be-excel

======
topbanana
Formulas aside, you can roll your own Excel clone fairly easily. Have a normal
HTML table, capture the cell clicks. On a click, replace the cell's HTML with
that of a text box containing the same text. Capture tab, shift-tab and enter
keypresses and you're nearly there.

~~~
patio11
_you can roll your own Excel clone fairly easily_

Well, it would need to be able to add rows/columns and delete them.
Copy/pastability would help, too. A necessary pre-requisite for that is going
to be the ability to select entire columns at a time -- that's going to have
to be custom-done because your browser isn't that smart. Let's see, an undo
wouldn't hurt. Oh, and the escape out of editing mode. And resizing when you
overflow a single cell. Speaking of which, drag and drop resizing on arbitrary
rows/columns.

There's probably a few requirements I'm missing, but no problem, I can whip up
a Stack Overflow clone in like a weekend and solicit suggestions on what one
or two trivial details I still need to implement to duplicate the thousands of
man years in Excel.

~~~
topbanana
I'm not sure whether it wasn't obvious enough, or you're being a tad
disingenuous. I was talking about a very simple implementation, which has
worked for me on a number of occasions.

Incidentally, if you weren't just nitpicking and really do rely on copy/paste
between Excel and a web-based spreadsheet you need to be careful. JavaScript
only has access to the plain-text clipboard from Excel. This is just the stuff
you can see. If anything has been truncated for display purposes in Excel,
it'll be missing from the copy buffer.

~~~
ErrantX
I think he meant copy and paste as in multiple cells in your sheet being
copy/pastable.

------
binarray2000
Already posted a few days ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1061726>

------
oomkiller
Using Datatables for one of our projects, they are great and support many
features!

